# RESCUE STORY: Bunny Bunch Review



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2010)

found this cute review on Yelp... (by Jolene M.)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-bunny-bunch-sprc-montclair 


The Bunny Bunch is like a rescue agency, adoption service, and match-making center all in one. Yes, I said match-making. This is the Eharmony of the bunny world, people.

What many people don't realize is that despite the bad rap bunnies get for being incessant breeders, they are actually among the more conservative creatures of the animal world. They mate for life. They are monogamous. They don't get drunk on a Friday night and have a one night stand. So no cheap 1-900 hook-up service would do for my pious little boy bunny Willow. No, we needed the best. 

I came to the Bunny Bunch looking for a life partner for my handsome bun. In the span of a month, we took him from "date" to "date". Sometimes it was speed dating. Other times he took his time wining and dining the ladies. A cute Siamese bunny had potential, but when we took her home she started nipping him. Another potential, a humongous furrball of a bunny, was cute to look at but may have been a little too much woman for my little guy. 

Just as we were starting to lose hope, in stepped Panorama. The instant we saw the adorable white unicorn lop with big brontosaurus-like paws, we knew she was The One. The Bunny Bunch in WLA went above and beyond, lending me a play pen for the newlyweds, giving a huge bag of free hay upon adoption, and always being there for advice when I needed it. I couldn't have done this without them, and my Willow has never been happier.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 8, 2010)

The Bunny Bunch is a great organization. Such a cute story! Thanks for sharing.


----------

